# Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Dezember 2011)

*Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Okay, diese Entscheidung allein ist vielleicht keine News wert, aber ich finde es sinnvoll, diese Entscheidung und deren Gründe auch auf dieser Webseite zu verbreiten.

Auf der Webseite des deutschen Computerspielemagazins "Gamestar" war heute von einer Kaufwarnung zum dritten Teil der erfolgreichen Rennspielreihe "Flatout" zu lesen. Wie bereits seit einigen Tagen auf der Mainpage der PCGH zu lesen ist, wird das Spiel nicht mehr von den ursprünglichen Entwicklern der Reihe namens "Bugbear", sondern von einem Entwicklerteam mit dem Namen "Team 6" produziert, welches bisher noch keine derartigen Lizenzen verwenden durfte und nicht für Blockbustertitel bekannt ist. Für viele Fans der Reihe lag der Gedanke nahe, dass der große Name der Reihe nun mit einem minderwertigen Produkt ausgenutzt wird. Dieser Verdacht scheint sich zu bestätigen.
So berichtet Gamestar.de nach einer Testzeit von zwei Stunden von einem "Debakel", das selbst ihre "schlimmsten Erwartungen [übertreffe]". Die Steuerung sei viel zu ungenau, die Gegner "hyperaggressiv", die Grafik sei "furchtbar verschwommen", die Physik "schwachsinnig" und das Kollisionsverhalten "[erinnere] mehr an Gummibälle als an tonnenschwere Musclecars". Zusätzlich ist von häufigen "Ruckeleinlagen" die Rede, die "Ausweichmanöver zum Glücksspiel" machten.

*Alles in Allem warnt Gamestar.de vor diesem "dreisten Versuch [...], mit Hilfe eines guten Namens ein schlechtes Spiel zu verkaufen".* Ein vollständiger Test ist voraussichtlich morgen auf der Hauptseite von Gamestar.de zu lesen.

Quellen:
Kaufwarnung zu "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" auf Gamestar.de:
Flatout 3 - Kaufwarnung zur Rennspiel-Fortsetzung - News bei GameStar.de
PCGH-Artikel über die Systemanforderungen von "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction":
Flatout 3 Chaos & Destruction: Astronomische Systemvoraussetzungen veröffentlicht - GTX 590 und 20 GByte HDD werden empfohlen - rennspiel, systemanforderungen
*
(Nachricht an alle Mods im Forum: Ich bin die nächsten Stunden weg und kann die News erst dann gegebenenfalls korrigieren. Ich bitte daher um euer Verständnis.)*


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destrucktion" aus.*

Gut, dass es aufgedeckt wird und versucht wird aufzuklären.
Schlecht, dass Team6 trotzdem ihren Batzen Geld dafür abräumen wird.


----------



## Jan565 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destrucktion" aus.*

Ganz ehrlich, wer findet den Fehler bei der Systemanforderung?

GTX590 und 6970 spiele in 2 komplett unterschiedlichen Ligen 

Am ansonsten klingt es doch gar nciht schlecht, ich werde es wohl mal Testen denke ich.


----------



## dochurt (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destrucktion" aus.*

Das erklärt auch die wenigen Infos zum Spiel, schade hat immer viel Spaß gemacht mit meine Kumpels online


----------



## CentaX (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destrucktion" aus.*

Flatout ist sowieso ne Frechheit geworden ... Während viele den Titel erst ab dem 2. Teil kannten, hab ich auch schon den wundervollen ersten gespielt. Als dann der dritte rauskaum (Ultimate Carnage), hab ich mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig.. Nur worauf? Es war ein verdammtes Grafikupdate! Gleiche Strecken, gleiche Fahrzeuge, nur besseres Schadensmodell, ausgeschmücktere Strecken und andere Render, das war alles! Dafür ruckelte es teilweise stark.. Wobei Flatout 2 sogar auf meiner Geforce 6600 (NICHT-GT!) mit 128mb auf maximalen Einstellungen lief! Damals müsste ich ne X1950 Pro / 512mb oder ne 256bit 2900 Pro gehabt haben, bin unsicher. War jedenfalls beeindruckend, dass ne Grafikkarte mit ZIGFACHER Leistung dann plötzlich Probleme bekam! Achja, ich müsste damals von nem 3,4ghz P4 auf nen übertakteten E4500 gewechselt haben. Ist schon so lang her.

Ich Hab den Titel zum Glück auch nicht gekauft. Das werde ich bei keinem machen, der nicht komplett neu ist und eine gute Wertung bekommt!

Es ist einfach so verdammt traurig, was man aus so einer schönen Serie machen kann. Damals war vorallem Flatout 2 so wunderschön anzusehen .. Vorreiter in vielen Dingen. Jetzt ist es nur noch Müll, bezweifle auch stark, dass sich daran noch irgendwas ändert in den nächsten Jahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destrucktion" aus.*

Die haben sich bestimmt vertippt und meinten eine AMD 6990 statt der 6970. 

Aber wenn das ganze eh nur DX9 ist und die Bilder ein Witz an Grafikpracht sind, ist das alles eh nur Geschwafel.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destrucktion" aus.*

Also nach den ersten und zweiten Teil habe ich Feierabend gemacht und wie es sicher herausstellt, zu recht. Hätte mich stark über ein neues, gutes Flatout gefreut. Man das Bowling macht immer noch Spaß


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destrucktion" aus.*

Also ich hab FL1 und FL2 bis zum Daumenbruch aufm Pad gezockt und es hat einfach nur Fun gemacht. Werde es bald auch mal wieder ins Laufwerk schmeißen. Das Ultimate Carnage ein Update ist, wusste ich. Aber es hat sich alles nur verbessert, nicht verschlechtert. Auch dass endlich 16 statt 12 gegner auf dem Feld waren fand ich spitze. Aber das hier, was man als "Nachfolger" dieser Spiele ansieht wäre selbst ohne die guten Vorgänger einfach nur eine schande. Team 6 wird wahrscheinlich nichtmal die Produktionskosten wieder einholen können. Das Studio ist also geschichte. Viel werden wir davon nicht mehr hören.


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destrucktion" aus.*

MAN SIEHT DAS SCHEI*ßE AUS!!!!

ganz ehrlich, bei der Grafik diese Systemanforderungen ist einfach nur mehr als schlecht programiert!
Schade um den guten Namen FlatOut......

FAIL


----------



## DiabloJulian (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destrucktion" aus.*

Ich glaub die wollen mit den Anforderungen nur prahlen, mehr nicht...
Zu Flatout selbst kann ich (leider) nichts sagen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destrucktion" aus.*

Schade . Teil1 und Teil2 waren der Knaller schlechthin  . Immer gut um beim allgemeinen "Durchhänger" auf ner LAN wieder für Stimmung zu sorgen  .


----------



## Scorpio78 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

1 und auch 2 waren nice.

Schade das der 3. "Gammelware" ist.


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Die beiden Erstlinge hab ich genossen, den trailer von diesem hier allerdings... 

Ich dachte zuerst das wär ein nachfolger von Exite Trucks auf der Wii, sieht grafisch mal nicht so unähnlich aus, leider. Allerdings fällt ingame die schwache Grafik wohl sowieso nicht auf; soviel Motion Blur wie die hier verwenden kann man ja gar keine Grafiken mehr erkennen, nur noch ein paar Primärfarben, that's it


----------



## plaGGy (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Das erklärt dann wohl auch die überzogenen Anforderungen einer GTX590 
Aber wer den Trailer gesehen hatte, der wusste das es ein Debakel wird


----------



## fire2002de (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

dabei war flatout ein recht gutes Spiel zum austoben! 
sehr schade was team 6 daraus gemacht hat, aber allein Team 6 sagt doch irgend was 
hmm mal ein bisschen Googlen ^^ 

finde die Warnung von gamestar gut !


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Also ich fand FlatOut 1 mehr als nur Genial! 
Die Grafik war seinerzeit schon sehr gut und das Mega Schadensmodell.
Der Klassiker, der auf keiner LAN fehlen darf.

Dann wurde zum glück die Reihe durch FlatOut2 weitergeführt.
Ich sag nur Flatmobil. 
Die Grafik wurde auch verbessert, kam mir aber irgendwie Comic-haft rüber. 
Ist also doch irgendwie geschmackssache gewesen. 

Das FlatOut Ultimate Carnage hab ich leider nicht großartig gespielt. 
Es sah zwar gut aus, aber ich wurde nie so richtig warm damit.^^ 



Aber der rotz von Team 6 ist ja mal volle Abzocke. 
Ich werf doch kein Spiel in ner (ich sags mal frech) "Alpha" Fassung auf dem Markt und schau wie es sich entwickelt.
Die wollen das bestimmt so machen wie bei Mincraft, bloß da das net so Hardwarehungrig ist. 

Trotzdem sagt mir Team 6 als Entwickler leider garnichts. Deswegen hab ich mal nach gegooglet. 
In dem Online Shop von Team 6 wurden mir auch gleich die prachtspiele vor Augen gehalten.
Titel wie "Squash", "Street Racer Europe 2" (das heist es gab schonmal nen Vorgänger ), ..... am besten seht mal selbst.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Das Kackgame würde ich nicht mal als Gratis Download installieren.
Kein Wunder ist die Grafik miserabel. Schaut euch mal die Screenshots von anderen Games des Studios "Team 6" an.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Vor allem haben die rekordverdächtig viele Spiele in 8 Jahren herausgebracht und noch besser: Ich kenn keins von denen!


----------



## AeroX (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destrucktion" aus.*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Schade . Teil1 und Teil2 waren der Knaller schlechthin  . Immer gut um beim allgemeinen "Durchhänger" auf ner LAN wieder für Stimmung zu sorgen  .


 
Genauso siehts aus. 
Wir hatten immer einen heiden spass mit dem zweiten Teil, wirklich ein Klassiker. 
Echt schade, das der Name für sowas 'misshandelt' wird.. 

mfg


----------



## The Nemesis (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Welcher Publisher richtet denn bitte ohne Not (?) so einen Namen zugrunde?


----------



## Hoobi (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir das Spiel Flatout 3 Chaos and Destruction installiert und auch gleich wieder deinstalliert, nachdem das Game meinen Rechner in die Knie zwang. Abgesehen von der misserablen Grafik, kann man dieses Spiel auch absolut nicht ruckelfrei spielen. Egal in welcher Auflösung und egal welche Detailstufen man anwählt, spielt absolut keine Rolle. Das Spiel ruckelt ohne Ende, selbst bei Übertakteten 6x4 GHz. Da hätte wahrscheinlich selbst ein 10000 Euro teurer PC mit 3x AMD HD 6990 GraKa´s keine Chance. Unfassbar was die Programmierer dieses Spieles sich da leisteten. Noch nichtmal ein herausgebrachtes "Update 1" machte die Sache besser. Ich kann von daher nur von diesem Game abraten. 

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X6 @6 x 3200Mhz
16 GB PC1333-10600 G.Skill RAM
AMD Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2048MB GDDR-5
Seagate Barracuda 1000GB SATAIII

Gruß
Hoobi


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Quelle?

In der News ist nur dein Eindruck geschildert...


----------



## Conqi (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Sorry falsch gelesen


----------



## Redbull0329 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Das Spiel hat's absolut verdient geflamet zu werden...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyI5ld59Lrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Hä? Moment, er fährt beim Stunt drei mal auf die Rampe zu und jedes mal macht die Physik ihm einen Strich durch die Rechnung?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> In der News ist nur dein Eindruck geschildert...


 
Flatout 3: Chaos & Destruction (PC) im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## The Nemesis (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Gott, dieses Video ist echt so grausam...
Flatout 1 dreht sich im Gaming-Himmel um :/


----------



## Redbull0329 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

"Spaß wird eventuell per DLC nachgereicht"


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Januar 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:
			
		

> Flatout 3: Chaos & Destruction (PC) im Test bei GameStar.de



Habs selber gemerkt, bin in der Seitenzahl verrutscht...


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Also der Turbo sieht doch sehr verdächtig aus. Erinnert mich ganz dezent an NfS Hot Pursuit oder The Run, aber nur gaaanz dezent^^ So blaue Flammen aus dem Auspuff und so...


----------



## The Nemesis (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Naja, besser gut geklaut, als schlecht selbst gemacht, aber das ist ja nicht einmal gut geklaut.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamestar.de spricht Kaufwarnung für "Flatout 3: Chaos and Destruction" aus.*

Schade wegen Flatout ... hatte es früher auch gezockt und Spaß dabei gehabt. Es ist eine Frechheit, gute Spielserien an mit größeren Marken unerfahrenen Studios zu übergeben.


----------

